# Best snow Plow for a beginner



## Michaelfresa (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey guys, I’m very much new to the snow Plowing industry. I wanna Plow in the winter so I can make some extra cash. I was wondering if any of you guys had suggestions for me on what type/make Plow I should look into. My girlfriends dad use’s the western V-Plow and always say V plows are the way to go but I’m not looking too spend a lot of money on my first Plow. I was thinking an 8’ or 8.5’ straight western mostly going to be Plowing residential driveways with maybe a commercial lot here and there. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Depends on the truck you have for a start.


----------



## Michaelfresa (Feb 11, 2017)

It’s a GMC Sierra 2500 ext cab


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

A straight blade is a straight blade. Western fisher boss snow ex


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Your girlfriend's Dad is right.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> Your girlfriend's Dad is right.


They always are.
but if you want to make a statement buy a Boss DXT


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

What year truck ??? 
That makes a difference IMO

Auto or manual ?

4X4 or not ?


----------



## Michaelfresa (Feb 11, 2017)

It’s a 2011 ext cab, standard bed. It’s automatic and it has 4x4. Also poly? Or steel? What do you prefer?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

best plow would be someone elses!....work for someone a couple of years and gain experience


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Steel.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd rather have a steel plow, some of the Polly plows weight more than their steel couteco parts. Chain lift and full trip.


----------



## Michaelfresa (Feb 11, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> best plow would be someone elses!....work for someone a couple of years and gain experience


Yeahh that's a good point.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Best plow for a beginner: Not mine! Lol


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

if you aren't very experienced, I think finding a good local dealer that services and stocks a good inventory is probably more important than any particular make, model, or style.
No matter what brand of plow you have, things will break either on their own or because of your own mistakes. A crappy dealer cab turn any small issue into a major headache, right @JMHConstruction ?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

On a Call said:


> They always are.
> but if you want to make a statement buy a Boss DXT


That'll just show 'em he likes the right color....wrong brand! 

NYH1.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> Steel.


Man of many few words.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Best plow would be an old school plow , one with no power angle and a manual hand pump next to the seat. You will get a work out and make money.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Spend the extra money and get a V blade . Brand wise go with whatever dealer is close to you.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> best plow would be someone elses!....work for someone a couple of years and gain experience


Great advice!!!!

Learn and see if it's something you want or can do before spending money.

I have several guys working for me that sold Thier plows because it's easier and more profitable to work for me.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

slplow said:


> Best plow would be an old school plow , one with no power angle and a manual hand pump next to the seat. You will get a work out and make money.


um no


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

slplow said:


> Best plow would be an old school plow , one with no power angle and a manual hand pump next to the seat. You will get a work out and make money.


Or maybe just duct tape a shovel to the front bumper? If he uses a pair of them, it'll be just like a V plow.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

how bout a shovel


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Can we at least give a new member serious and relevant answers until he/she (not the thread) has at least 10 or 20 posts, and not allow obvious jackass comments to take over a thread by responding to them?


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I think a straight plow, maybe with wings would be sufficient... if you think your going to be doing real deep, or drifted type snows, maybe think about a V-plow...


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Can we at least give a new member serious and relevant answers until he/she (not the thread) has at least 10 or 20 posts, and not allow obvious jackass comments to take over a thread by responding to them?


Ok. 8 ft straight blade any brand


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

Where do you live Michael?


----------



## Michaelfresa (Feb 11, 2017)

cwren2472 said:


> if you aren't very experienced, I think finding a good local dealer that services and stocks a good inventory is probably more important than any particular make, model, or style.
> No matter what brand of plow you have, things will break either on their own or because of your own mistakes. A crappy dealer cab turn any small issue into a major headache, right @JMHConstruction ?





Michaelfresa said:


> It's a GMC Sierra 2500 ext cab





UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Where do you live Michael?


I live out on Long Island, NY sir.


----------



## Michaelfresa (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Can we at least give a new member serious and relevant answers until he/she (not the thread) has at least 10 or 20 posts, and not allow obvious jackass comments to take over a thread by responding to them?


Well what do you recommend?

NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> Well what do you recommend?
> 
> NYH1.


I would find out what the dealers in your area of NY stock and pick your plow based on the brands that your dealer stocks parts and has knowledge for.

I personally would recommend a Western. In my area, that is the most common plow. I would guess there are at least 10 dealers close. I also like western as the mount is virtually unseen in the summer months. Ground clearance matters in the off season to me, so I like that part of them.

I would start with a Pro Plow 8.6 imo. You can pick one up cheap in a month or two here when guys start unloading equipment at the end of the season. They are easy to work on and support on this site alone is great with Westerns.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Everything PhilBilly said above is fine but I want to add that you should be careful pricing out used plows. 

Depending on the brand, model, and what pieces are being included, expect to spend as much as $1900 on all the vehicle side pieces installed to mate up to whatever plow you are looking at.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Depending on the brand, model, and what pieces are being included, expect to spend as much as $1900 on all the vehicle side pieces installed to mate up to whatever plow you are looking at


Yes this. Thumbs Up

Pay attention to what it comes off of if it is used and feel free to ask here for what will work or not work for your truck.

You have a bit of a cross over on yours as you have a K2XX frame (2010- current), but your headlights land your harness years in the HB3-H11 model years. (2007-14 model years)


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

NYH1 said:


> Well what do you recommend?
> 
> NYH1.


I have no idea. I have never plowed snow.

Pushed snow
Blown snow
Soon to broom snow.

I was reading the thread out of curiosity, and it seemed like it was starting to go off the rails, such that if I was looking for useful information (based on the thread title), I would stop reading.

I think most of the posts have been good and on point.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Truthfully, get a new Western. They have a good credit payment plan. And it looks like snows coming your way.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Truthfully, get a new Western. They have a good credit payment plan. And it looks like snows coming your way.


What payment plans are you referring to? So far as I know, all the DD brands use Sheffield only for finance options (As does everyone else, I think)


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I would find out what the dealers in your area of NY stock and pick your plow based on the brands that your dealer stocks parts and has knowledge for.
> 
> I personally would recommend a Western. In my area, that is the most common plow. I would guess there are at least 10 dealers close. I also like western as the mount is virtually unseen in the summer months. Ground clearance matters in the off season to me, so I like that part of them.
> 
> I would start with a Pro Plow 8.6 imo. You can pick one up cheap in a month or two here when guys start unloading equipment at the end of the season. They are easy to work on and support on this site alone is great with Westerns.





cwren2472 said:


> Everything PhilBilly said above is fine but I want to add that you should be careful pricing out used plows.
> 
> Depending on the brand, model, and what pieces are being included, expect to spend as much as $1900 on all the vehicle side pieces installed to mate up to whatever plow you are looking at.


I'm not the OP, I'm GTG. Was just curious what Aero recommended is all.

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> What payment plans are you referring to? So far as I know, all the DD brands use Sheffield only for finance options (As does everyone else, I think)


I guess their finance plans, they used to be decent, have they changed. It's my opinion he be better off with a new plow than some old POS. Look at some of the used plows here guys try to make work.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I guess their finance plans, they used to be decent, have they changed. It's my opinion he be better off with a new plow than some old POS. Look at some of the used plows here guys try to make work.


All the manufacturers that I know of work with Sheffield for their financing.

Sheffield offers 36 months at a fairly crappy 10% interest and only if you have fairly excellent credit. They deny more of my customers than they approve. But no one else is lining up to finance plows either. And I have no illusions about what the default rates probably are.

Totally agree, though, that he should go new instead of used if at all possible. The odds of ending up with a train wreck instead of a diamond in the rough are not in his favor if he isn't experienced with plows.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> I guess their finance plans, they used to be decent, have they changed. It's my opinion he be better off with a new plow than some old POS. Look at some of the used plows here guys try to make work.


But financing to see if you even like plowing?

In a month or so, you will be able to pick up a nice late model 8.6 Pro Plow for a couple grand...

If you cannot afford a couple grand to buy a snow plow... honestly, I don't think that snow plowing is the best idea to get into...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> But financing to see if you even like plowing?


Does anyone actually LIKE plowing?

I ask as someone who doesn't plow. My customers lead me to believe the answer is no.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Does anyone actually LIKE plowing?
> 
> I ask as someone who doesn't plow. My customers lead me to believe the answer is no.


I like plowing snow, that is only because I don't HAVE to plow snow any longer. When I had to plow snow, yes, I totally hated it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

To bad he doesn't have it now. I think where he's at, they might get bout one foot Wednesday.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> if you aren't very experienced, I think finding a good local dealer that services and stocks a good inventory is probably more important than any particular make, model, or style.
> No matter what brand of plow you have, things will break either on their own or because of your own mistakes. A crappy dealer cab turn any small issue into a major headache, right @JMHConstruction ?


Problem is, that was supposed to be our experienced, good dealer. You should see my old meyer dealer... 
Luckily, I have another meyer dealer to go to.


cwren2472 said:


> Does anyone actually LIKE plowing?
> 
> I ask as someone who doesn't plow. My customers lead me to believe the answer is no.


I like plowing and just being out in the snow. Just the kid in me I guess. The hours suck, and there's definitely times I wish I didn't do it, but I keep going back.

I also don't have to worry about what a lot of these other guys do. I just get in my truck and drive.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Does anyone actually LIKE plowing?
> 
> I ask as someone who doesn't plow. My customers lead me to believe the answer is no.


I love plowing. I usually do it alone (son comes sometimes), either way nobody bothers me. If I don't want to talk to anyone I just don't answer my cellular communicator. Once I get in the truck I don't get out until I get home or stop at a store. I get all the free coffee I want from Dunkin Donuts because their plow guys sucks and they ask me to clean up their drive thru area. It's not 18754 degrees with 1555% humidity out. What's not to like?

Thinking about the season coming to an end kinda gives me depression a little bit! 

NYH1.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> Truthfully, get a new Western. They have a good credit payment plan. And it looks like snows coming your way.


Well at least Douglas owns them.
Again find good dependable dealer many there are reasons go talk to them.

Buy what you see on trucks so if you want to sell it you have a market


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

OP, you looking new or used? Do you have any mechanical experience? Are you going to need the plow and truck-side equipment installed, or are you fairly confident you can DIY?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Today should be good day for yours 


the Suburbanite said:


> OP, you looking new or used? Do you have any mechanical experience? Are you going to need the plow and truck-side equipment installed, or are you fairly confident you can DIY?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Michaelfresa said:


> Hey guys, I'm very much new to the snow Plowing industry. I wanna Plow in the winter so I can make some extra cash. I was wondering if any of you guys had suggestions for me on what type/make Plow I should look into. My girlfriends dad use's the western V-Plow and always say V plows are the way to go but I'm not looking too spend a lot of money on my first Plow. I was thinking an 8' or 8.5' straight western mostly going to be Plowing residential driveways with maybe a commercial lot here and there. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you


Yes you don't want to spend a lot of money on your first plow, Yes you do want to start with a straight blade less to go wrong with it. Furthermore you are not sure you will like it or be happy with your earnings.

Yes I like plowing snow in November when I'm sick of working in the dirt and it's getting cold. The other side of the coin after a couple of 18 to 24 Hr days and about the 3RD week of March I hate it and ready to get back in the dirt.

It's a love, hate relationship. You get sick of sleeping with one eye open and getting up and ride around monitoring your jobs. Then on low snowfall years and the ground temps are warm and your not getting much spreading boredom sets in and is not easy to deal with.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

On a Call said:


> Today should be good day for yours


Far enough north I think we may get a dusting, if that. Either way, I'm ready! Asking about mechanical aptitude as I picked up a parts 2001 2500 8.1 'burb for my '01 2500 8.1 daily. And it came with a 2 y.o. Western straight blade attached. Plow was used 2x before the trucks fuel and brake lines rusted out. Paid 2K for truck and plow. Swapped over the plow set up to the good truck on a Sunday.

Edit: Bought my first Fisher for $300, plow & truckside. I just had to remove it. It came off a K1500 extended cab, went onto the truck in my avatar. Parked them nose to nose, did the swap. Plow was rusty and needed a cutting edge, but it moved snow.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Does anyone actually LIKE plowing?
> 
> I ask as someone who doesn't plow. My customers lead me to believe the answer is no.


I don't mind plowing,the problem is the anxiety before hand. Expecting a 12"er wed,2 guys away on vacation! Problem is its hard to give up the income . I pull in 60% or more of my yearly income plowing 10 times a year. I'm stuck!
To the OP,there are a lot of repair type garages that deal in used plow installs.There's one here in ct, not to far from you. Lots of nice used plows in all shapes and sizes.They can install for you if needed. Here's one example http://cromwellautomotive.com/plow-inventory/


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

leigh said:


> I pull in 60% or more of my yearly income plowing 10 times a year. I'm stuck!


You're in CT and you only plow about 10 times a year??? I would have guessed being up there you guys would average close to 100" a year. Hmm.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> You're in CT and you only plow about 10 times a year??? I would have guessed being up there you guys would average close to 100" a year. Hmm.


I'm on the coast,average snowfall is 25",had 75" a couple years ago. We're at 35" this year,wed will add to that. Most pushes I've had is 18,low of about 6. Lots of 2-3" ers,they're the money makers! I've pushed 9 times this year and salt only events 3 times. Been through 45 tons of salt which is a little more than average.


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

I disagree about a V-Plow being a good beginner plow. You can't back drag with them and if you're just starting out chances are you'll be doing residential driveways and you'll need to back drag.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You can't backdrag with a Vee??? Who knew...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You can't backdrag with a Vee??? Who knew...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BillyM83 said:


> I disagree about a V-Plow being a good beginner plow. You can't back drag with them and if you're just starting out chances are you'll be doing residential driveways and you'll need to back drag.


You've obviously never owned a V plow. Also, why would he have to start out doing residential?

I would make a wager that any of my V plows will back drag better than your straight blade, simply because they weigh 30% of more than your straight blade.

Too much misinformation. This is a situation where if a person doesn't know the answer to a question, he should just leave the answers to the people that do.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> You've obviously never owned a V plow. Also, why would he have to start out doing residential?


I too have never done any residential (except for my drive, my outlaws drive, and my folks drive)


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Please see equipment for sale 7 V's will be popping up shortly.... I knew Smart Locks were just a bs sales pitch...


Can't speak for Boss's Smart Lock. However, Fisher's InstaLock works as advertises. I've done a lot of back dragging with it, no complaints.

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FOr the record I’ve had some trouble with boss’ smart lock, usually only when there’s salt in the hopper and the truck is a little uneven. Or the spring on the latch is broken


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> FOr the record I've had some trouble with boss' smart lock, usually only when there's salt in the hopper and the truck is a little uneven. Or the spring on the latch is broken


Smart locks are the back-drag capable V plow cylinders. I think you are thinking of the smart hitch


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Smart locks are the back-drag capable V plow cylinders. I think you are thinking of the smart hitch


Doh!
You're right.
I remember I had to order mine as options when I got those, it might come standard now though.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BillyM83 said:


> I disagree about a V-Plow being a good beginner plow. You can't back drag with them and if you're just starting out chances are you'll be doing residential driveways and you'll need to back drag.


Well shoot, I wish someone would have told me that 20 years ago, so I wouldn't have wasted all these years back dragging with V-plows and I wouldn't have done commercial when I was a kid in the 60s.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> and my thumb too big for the smart phone keypad .


I think they're just called "phones" now.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Michaelfresa said:


> It's a GMC Sierra 2500 ext cab





Michaelfresa said:


> It's a 2011 ext cab, standard bed. It's automatic and it has 4x4. Also poly? Or steel? What do you prefer?


You could pretty much go with any size plow you wanted on that truck. I'd either go 8.5' v-plow or 8' straight plow. I like Fisher. If not Fisher, Western, then Boss. All three brands have a huge presences in my area. As in, a lot on trucks and really good dealer support. There are a few other brands here and there, nothing like those three.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## tynsmyth1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Op I also live on Long Island. I have worked for over 30 years as a sub for a large commercial removal company. Prior to that I did some residential work. I began with a straight blade on a half ton truck. Now I use an mvp3 on a one ton swr chevy. Both will get the job done for you. Obviously the v plow will be more expensive but as you were advised by you gf father it will off the best control and stacking ability. I suggest that if possible you try for the v plow. The learning curve is the same to learn how to plow snow. I believe that you would master the additional control of a v plow in a storm or two. Take your time and work smart. I also advocate working for someone initially or as I have long term. Your truck should handle either plow. good luck


----------

